# titan epic 447ex w/ lx80 gun



## doggie (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone give me an good idea as to how much this setup would have retailed at sherwin williams back in the late 90's? I have this setup which was lightly used when I took on some painting work back then. My neighbors son wants to buy it (he is branching off on his own in the paint business). I think I paid close to 1000.00 back then, but I am not sure. Fired it up yesterday and after quite a few years laying dormant it fired up smoothly. I had preped it for storage according to the mfg's instructions.

Also, I sprayed 3 houses with it. It is in very good condition with low hours on it. What do you think it is worth?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

whatever you can get.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

125.00 - 275.00 depending on condition.


----------



## Adamspaintmfg (Jul 13, 2010)

The epic series had flat check valves instead of ball checks which can tend to float in thicker coatings. Pretty poor design. 

Get what ever you can, but asking more than say, $150 is asking for to much.


----------



## completespray (Jul 14, 2010)

We sell our used sprayers at about half price of new....the crossover for that sprayer these days would be the Titan 440 Impact and it sells for about $750-800 new. I would think a fair price for yours would be around $300 depending on look, condition, etc. A little less than half price just because of its age.


----------

